# Let's build a city! - Part 3



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## rent free

My name Jeff.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

we need to stop this


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Pharrell Williams

how/why the f*** is this still going


----------



## Lukin1978

What is this garbage


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Lukin1978

We need popeye’s chicken


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

Guys the site isn't loading properly


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

Panic over

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## boredmale

We need to make prostitution and gambling legal all while be lax on drugs laws


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

Congratulations everyone! the population of hfboards1 has reached a whopping 5000!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## New Jersey

i need a f***in additional lane on route 17


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Conrad McBenis

This dumb thread is on a part 3?


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## BKIslandersFan

We need black jacks, and hookers.


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

awkward question

Can anyone actually see the city when they click on one of the links?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## 112

Ceremony said:


> we need industry







no


----------



## John Price

we need coffee


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Kevs Security

we need Corporate Security dudes


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Stylizer1

We need dispensaries.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Kevs Security

Kevs Security said:


> we need Corporate Security dudes



This!!!!!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Newsworthy

We need a border wall


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

Newsworthy said:


> We need a border wall


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Delete


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Newsworthy

We need schools, colleges, universities. We need 3 large bridges and two tunnels 
We need churches.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Newsworthy

We need money; lots of it.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Newsworthy

We need structure. We need to govern. We need a Constitution. By Laws. We need a government. We need to have an election to see who will run the City once it's complete. Right now let's build it. But don't forget the Jails or the people.

We need People.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Newsworthy

We need Rock n Roll


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Viktor Vaughn

wth do we do? Just click the links,, that's it?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

Viktor Vaughn said:


> wth do we do? Just click the links,, that's it?



Yes! Every time you click a link it improves that aspect of the city. You can see the history of what's being clicked below the view of the city itself.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

*04 February: *A fire has devastated 3 hectares of forest. Police search for the arsonist.

this is new


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need some CSI Fire Brigade type shit


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## New Jersey

f*** roads, build people movers.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 327th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 331st biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here

In the time it took the last page to happen we've gone from having the 327th biggest population to the 331st

Everyone spam people, as much as you can.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 332nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Iron Mike Sharpe

we need hookers n blow


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need @ihaveyuidonttouchme to see what he created


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

flash isnt working anymore...cant see whats happening!


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Hammettf2b

we need weed


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 332nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

*30 April: *The police force of hfboards1 has been reinforced.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.




*29 April: *A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.


Busy day yesterday!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 332nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Reported for spam.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## RayP

This has to be the most pathetic thread in all of HFB’s history.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

Every time I do one of those header posts it seems like we've dropped a place in the Canada rankings. Someone else is playing the game.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bumpus

I don’t remember ... Did we make weed legal yet?


----------



## Bumpus

Also, before I continue living here, what’s our official position on the proper quota of nudie bars to preschools?


----------



## Its a Trap

It’s worth skimming through just to see people’s reactions when they realize what the entirety of the thread is.


----------



## Ceremony

Bumpus said:


> Also, before I continue living here, what’s our official position on the proper quota of nudie bars to preschools?



If it generates money you do whatever you like


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need good weed dispensaries


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Jumptheshark

we need cheaper hookers!


----------



## Jumptheshark

Ceremony said:


> we need industry





I read this we need weed industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## super6646




----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

HF Boards Official @HF_Boards 
We are aware of the server issues


----------



## RayP

We need friends.


----------



## Hammettf2b

we need roads


----------



## Bones Malone

we need to...


























...kiss


----------



## RayP

We need Tescos.


----------



## Hammettf2b

We need friends


----------



## RayP

We need posts.


----------



## Hammettf2b

We need lights


----------



## Bones Malone

We need @SoupyFIN


----------



## Hammettf2b

not the singer Lights, shes horrible.


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> not the singer Lights, shes horrible.




@b-plug


----------



## Hammettf2b

we need to talk about Kevin


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> we need to talk about Kevin




Whomst?


----------



## Bones Malone

Hammettf2b said:


> we need to talk about Kevin




Spacey?

What he do to you?


----------



## Conrad McBenis

We need bbw


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> Whomst?



I don't know. It's what came up on google when I googled "we need to talk about"


----------



## John Price




----------



## Hammettf2b

The Crypto Gal said:


> We need bbw



Ray is living that dream to the fullest!!!


----------



## Hammettf2b

Come chat wtb Ceres!!!


----------



## Hammettf2b

is Ceres too busy building a city??? 

Makes me think


----------



## John Price

madden


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> Come chat wtb Ceres!!!



no f*** him


----------



## Hammettf2b

Roman Fell said:


> no **** him



So true


----------



## RayP

Roman Fell said:


> no **** him






What he do cut you off in a bobble head give away line?


----------



## Hammettf2b

We need roads


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> We need roads




Where we’re we don’t need no roads.


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> Where we’re we don’t need no roads.



Nice try moran


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> Nice try moran




Eat my peach.


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Hammettf2b

MyMiniCity this link increases population
MyMiniCity this link increases industry (linked to employment)
MyMiniCity this link improves roads (the higher the better)
MyMiniCity this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
MyMiniCity improves the environment
MyMiniCity increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## RayP

Ceremony said:


> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
> we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
> We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here




333rd? In Canada?

Your city sucks.


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> What he do cut you off in a bobble head give away line?



no he's boring


----------



## Hammettf2b

Roman Fell said:


> no he's boring



So true


----------



## RayP

Roman Fell said:


> no he's boring




Retweet.


----------



## John Price

we need dogs


----------



## RayP

Roman Fell said:


> we need dogs




Haven’t you eaten enough already?


----------



## Hammettf2b

Goteem


----------



## John Price




----------



## Hammettf2b

we need dislikes


----------



## RayP

Roman Fell said:


>




Try and eat Harley. I dare you.

She'll rip your goddamn fingers off.


----------



## RayP

@Ceremony


----------



## RayP

Bump


----------



## Hammettf2b

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Hammettf2b

we need jobs


----------



## Guerzy

Please read and accept our terms and rules before continuing. Last updated: Today at 7:15 AM.

I have read and accept your terms and rules.


----------



## Hammettf2b

we need rules


----------



## John Price

We need Madden


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Hammettf2b

@irunthepeg needs senzu beans


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 333rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## izzy

what is this


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Hammettf2b

Ceremony said:


> we need roads



we don't need anything. literally nobody pays attention to this except you.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 330th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 330th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bumpus

We need a brothel.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 330th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## ahmedou

We need dou and dous.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## ahmedou

We need HFboards.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## sdf

My favorite thread


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 330th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## ahmedou

We need needs.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Makaveli

We need to shut this down.


----------



## Ceremony

Makaveli said:


> We need to shut this down.



There have been more posts about this subject than you've ever made on HFBoards in nearly twelve years

Don't be jealous of those more influential than you


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Makaveli

Ceremony said:


> There have been more posts about this subject than you've ever made on HFBoards in nearly twelve years
> 
> Don't be jealous of those more influential than you



99% of them are you. It’s actually pathetic.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bumpus

We need another specialty brothel. 

I tire of the current selection of midget contortionists.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Guerzy

we need


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 329th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## sdf

Ceremony said:


> we need police



I will destroy your hero cops one by one


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## sdf

Ceremony said:


> we need police



We need hfboards


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bumpus

I just dumped a 55 gallon drum of toxic sludge into the water supply.

What is your puny city's response???


----------



## Ceremony

Bumpus said:


> I just dumped a 55 gallon drum of toxic sludge into the water supply.
> 
> What is your puny city's response???



I clicked the environment link to open up new parks in the city and improve the environment


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bumpus

Ceremony said:


> we need industry



Have anything to do with me firebombing the pyrotechnic prophylactic factory?


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bumpus

*cough*

I just flew in from China.

*coughcough*

Can you direct me to your densest population center?


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


Bumpus said:


> *cough*
> 
> I just flew in from China.
> 
> *coughcough*
> 
> Can you direct me to your densest population center?



probably the big bit in the middle with all the buildings m8


----------



## Bumpus

We need _more_ people.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!
We're currently the 326th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Bumpus

What's with the poutine shortage in this town?!?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bumpus

Do we have a zoo?

I recently acquired a CZ 550 chambered in .375 H&H Magnum, and I was looking for something appropriate to try it out on.


----------



## Bumpus

... Also, we need to improve the environment.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bumpus

Moar cheesy poofs!


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 323rd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## ahmedou

We need bodyguards.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Horse McHindu

We need a brothel.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## sdf

Shut the f*** up


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 322nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## sdf

Let's not build a city


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Ceremony said:


> we need people



Are you just talking to yourself in this thread? I think it's time to hang them up and let this thread, and the game die..


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

The Crypto Guy said:


> Are you just talking to yourself in this thread? I think it's time to hang them up and let this thread, and the game die..



The city receives multiple clicks per day, as evidenced by the history tab detailing its improvements.


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Ceremony said:


> The city receives multiple clicks per day, as evidenced by the history tab detailing its improvements.



Like 2-3 clicks a day, all from you?

Let. It. Die.

There are more fun things to do these days.


----------



## John Price

not sure how this has been permitted all this time

nobody gives a shit


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Roman Fell said:


> not sure how this has been permitted all this time
> 
> nobody gives a shit



Says one of the most prolific spammer in internet history


----------



## Ceremony

The Crypto Guy said:


> Like 2-3 clicks a day, all from you?
> 
> Let. It. Die.
> 
> There are more fun things to do these days.



No, you can only click once per day on any area. Do you really think after five and a half years that I would only be clicking 2-3 times a day?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 322nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## rent free

We need some milk


----------



## The Crypto Guy

We need chocolate


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## The Crypto Guy

We need shops!!!!!! Quarantine is over everyone needs to shop!


----------



## Ceremony

*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.




*14 May: *New shops have been opened in the city center.

Looks like we got shops, then.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## The Crypto Guy

We need those Tesla factories opened!!

WE NEED INDUSTRY!!


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 322nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## ahmedou

We need a city.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Flybynite

Minnesota needs a new police station.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bumpus

We need combustibles.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Dakota Sioux

we need a hockey rink


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 322nd biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## ahmedou

We need nothing.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bumpus

We need cheese whiz. 

Is somebody writing this down? I feel like if nobody makes a list we’ll just end up forgetting stuff when we go to the grocery store.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Ceremony said:


> we need police






Ceremony said:


> we need people






Ceremony said:


> we need people






Ceremony said:


> we need people






Ceremony said:


> we need people






Ceremony said:


> we need people






Ceremony said:


> we need people



Maybe if the police you needed didn't kill people you wouldn't need that many people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 321st biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Guerzy

we need a new toilet because I’m destroying this one


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 321st biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

we need posters


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

This is a new one

*15 August: *The road network has suffered several damages after riots last night.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

we need all the links on the latest page so everyone can keep clicking!

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## KrisLetAngry

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we _do _need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## irunthepeg

we need a new thread

continue here: Let's build a city! - Part 4


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

We need spam


----------



## irunthepeg

We need a DOAN


----------

